
Show HN: Android Commons - marco1
https://github.com/delight-im/Android-Commons
======
LoneWolf
Needs a way to be used without adding jars etc, please make it an artifact in
a repository. Be it maven central or other, as long as I can pull it with
gradle I'm happy.

------
jbollacke
Let's use this untested library in production... said no man ever.

As an android dev i know the hassle of testing but this really needs to be
fixed.

~~~
brudgers
The tone of the comment is not consistent with the "Show HN" guidelines. The
validity of a concern over test coverage does not excuse it.

~~~
marco1
Thanks for the reminder to keep the discussion objective and factual!

~~~
brudgers
And kind.

